

Britain is most violent country in Europe. Worse than South Africa and U.S. - jalanco
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1196941/The-violent-country-Europe-Britain-worse-South-Africa-U-S.html

======
argimenes
Britain is not a country, it is an island that contains three countries:
England, Scotland, and Wales.

~~~
jalanco
I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that they they use
"Britain" as a casual term for the UK, in the same way that people refer to
the USA as "America". And yes, the word "country" is not properly used.

I was very surprised by the thrust of the article however; I had assumed that
the US was much more violent. Especially given the dearth of firearms in the
UK. If this is accurate, it is extraordinarily puzzling, at least to me.

